# How do you make up your forum name?



## vkurup (May 27, 2014)

Some very interesting forum names... Some are self explanatory 
golf related: threeofthetee, Hooker etc
place related: Liverpoolphil

Others are not so easy to figure out.. so how did you get your forum name?  Mine was easy, its just my name.. Simples


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

My name is Phil and I support Liverpool


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2014)

first forum i was a member of was to do with stocks and share trading where my username was fundamentalist, as in my "trading" style. Have used that and the shortened version of fundy on forums ever since (as fundamentalist could bring up the wrong connotations after certain developments within the world!)


----------



## Alex1975 (May 27, 2014)

I am Alex and my DOB is 1975....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 27, 2014)

Somebody once told me my swing was like Hogan's (I did learn it from his book - _The Modern Fundamentals_ so there is a chance he was correct)


----------



## LanDog (May 27, 2014)

My second name is Lanigan, in school my nickname was Landog! Strangely my nickname then changed to Carlos because when I grew a beard I apparently looked Mexican and Carlos was my name because I supposedly resembled Carlos from Desperate Housewives! Go figure!


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2014)

my name is patrick and my highest 40 over batting score is 148 Not out


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 27, 2014)

I don't do fairways....


----------



## cookelad (May 27, 2014)

Surname is Cooke so grew up being referred to as Cooke lad at the club and in the nightclub eventually it just merged into 1 word!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2014)

Nickname has been Homer for years. That was taken on another forum so just added the jsimpson and used it ever since


----------



## 49neil (May 27, 2014)

Same as another forum name


----------



## Slab (May 27, 2014)

I like to get laid!













Edit, ok it has nothing to do with that, its actual a T9 predictive text typo of my name from an old phone the company used to use so that I'd get emails & texts etc address to Slab


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 27, 2014)

The F239 refers to my preferred method of transportation from 1999 - 2010

The Tuggles is an extension of my given nickname between 1999 - 2010

If you can solve the above you may be able to guess my Second name and ex profession

No prizes to the winner except my utmost respect


----------



## Lump (May 27, 2014)

errrrâ€¦..yeah. If you have ever met me, you'll soon figure it out.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 27, 2014)

Mashley is an old nickname someone once gave me, R7 is my favorite 3 wood of all time.


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			The F239 refers to my preferred method of transportation from 1999 - 2010

The Tuggles is an extension of my given nickname between 1999 - 2010

If you can solve the above you may be able to guess my Second name and ex profession

No prizes to the winner except my utmost respect



Click to expand...

The headdress is a big clue, is your surname Richmond as in RN and your last frigate?


----------



## 3565 (May 27, 2014)

Date of birth 3rd day of 5th month on the 65th year of last century.


----------



## upsidedown (May 27, 2014)

When joined was Upsidedown to the rest of you


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2014)

I only wish I could remember


----------



## vkurup (May 27, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			The F239 refers to my preferred method of transportation from 1999 - 2010

The Tuggles is an extension of my given nickname between 1999 - 2010

If you can solve the above you may be able to guess my* Second name and ex profession*

No prizes to the winner except my utmost respect



Click to expand...

HMS Richmond.. something to do on the Tugs? So last name something like Douglas or similar rhyming?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2014)

Surname and dob for me. Always been called Papas as were 7 David's in my first year at school. Have even had people ask me what my surname is as never referred to as David.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			The headdress is a big clue, is your surname Richmond as in RN and your last frigate?
		
Click to expand...


Beat me too it 

The F239 is the HMS Richmond :thup:


----------



## JamesR (May 27, 2014)

I listened to Terry Wogan the morning I joined the forum, it's just the kind of name taken by the TOGGs & TYGGs, of which I was the latter.


----------



## rosecott (May 27, 2014)

It's where I live.


----------



## BrizoH71 (May 27, 2014)

Got called Brizoh at school, and was born in 1971.


----------



## m10johnson (May 27, 2014)

Initial of my first name, followed by house number/ month of birth, followed by my surname. Nothing exciting.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 27, 2014)

vkurup said:



			HMS Richmond.. something to do on the Tugs? So last name something like Douglas or similar rhyming?
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			The headdress is a big clue, is your surname Richmond as in RN and your last frigate?
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Beat me too it 

The F239 is the HMS Richmond :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nearly there fellas

F239 = HMS Richmond 

Tuggles is an extension of My nickname Tug.

ps everyone called "Tug" in the Navy has the same second name.....

Similar to Smudge Smith, Nobby Clarke, Bungie Edwards, Spider Webb etc 


Tug "******"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Nearly there fellas

F239 = HMS Richmond 

Tuggles is an extension of My nickname Tug.

ps everyone called "Tug" in the Navy has the same second name.....

Similar to Smudge Smith, Nobby Clarke, Bungie Edwards, Spider Webb etc 


Tug "******"
		
Click to expand...

Ah Wilson :thup:


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah Wilson :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Phil

You are now the proud recipient of my personal respect


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 27, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Nearly there fellas

F239 = HMS Richmond 

Tuggles is an extension of My nickname Tug.

ps everyone called "Tug" in the Navy has the same second name.....

Similar to Smudge Smith, Nobby Clarke, Bungie Edwards, Spider Webb etc 


Tug "******"
		
Click to expand...

Wilson?

EDIT: Blast! :temper:


----------



## fenwayrich (May 27, 2014)

I support the Boston Red Sox who play at Fenway Park. Richard is my first name, most people call me Rich.


----------



## Wabinez (May 27, 2014)

Surname is Wabe...nickname was coined after being likened to Jiminez a couple of years ago.  Not because I look like him, or am as cool as he is..but because I had a swing reminiscent of his apparently. Wabinez then stuck.


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Phil

You are now the proud recipient of my personal respect



Click to expand...

Oi, I did all the legwork first, they high-jacked me :angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Phil

You are now the proud recipient of my personal respect



Click to expand...

My brothers best man was a "Tug Wilson"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Oi, I did all the legwork first, they high-jacked me :angry:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hammertoe (May 27, 2014)

I am a Youth Worker which usually entails getting lumps kicked out of me a few nights a week playing indoor football with teenagers, once unwittingly I toe-poked the ball when shooting, I have since been called Hammertoe by the group when we play.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Oi, I did all the legwork first, they high-jacked me :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Fish

You too can have a wallop of my personal respect

(Just not as much as Phil does )

Second Question

What is my sea fearing Dog called?

Clue - He shares the same first name as an Actor most famous for the character who recalls numerous salty sea stories..............


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Fish

You too can have a wallop of my personal respect

(Just not as much as Phil does )

Second Question

What is my sea fearing Dog called?

Clue - He shares the same first name as an Actor most famous for the character who recalls numerous salty sea stories..............
		
Click to expand...

Master Bates

Seaman Staines 

:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Master Bates

Seaman Staines 

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Master Bates

Seaman Staines 

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Oi

Thats my first born (dog) your knocking there :rofl:


----------



## GB72 (May 27, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			Fish

You too can have a wallop of my personal respect

(Just not as much as Phil does )

Second Question

What is my sea fearing Dog called?

Clue - He shares the same first name as an Actor most famous for the character who recalls numerous salty sea stories..............
		
Click to expand...

Buster


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 27, 2014)

There's a Fylde coast branch of the Bolton Wanderers Supporters Club called "Fylde Whites".

I support Bolton and live in the Fylde so there you go!


----------



## hovis (May 27, 2014)

My knick name at school was hovis as my sir name is "brown" and on ONE occasion i had my sandwiches in a hovis bread bag.  So hovis was given to me because i ate "brown" bread


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 27, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Buster
		
Click to expand...

Winner

:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (May 27, 2014)

Can't remember why I picked Khamelion, but it's one I use for all online stuff, I own three Khamelion domains, co.uk. net and .com


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My name is Phil and I support Liverpool 

Click to expand...

Sounds like the opening gambit at a self help group session.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 27, 2014)

Arnold as per the bulldog in my picture, when our play got a bit rough he occasionally chewed arms (mine and only ever mine !!), sadly he's gone now.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 27, 2014)

I played blades when i signed up ..

Now thanks to GM i play AP2's ..


----------



## Hobbit (May 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ah Wilson :thup:
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Wilson?

EDIT: Blast! :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.

Good mate was Tug Wilson. A submariner.

Anyway, Hobbit. I have hairyfeet, and Hobbits's have hairyfeet. Ergo, I'm a Hobbit.


----------



## Rooter (May 27, 2014)

i like IT stuff and i can't speell.


----------



## LanDog (May 27, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I played blades when i signed up ..

Now thanks to GM i play AP2's ..
		
Click to expand...

Name change needed! 'AP2Player' doesn't have quite the same ring to it though


----------



## super hans (May 27, 2014)

Favourite character from the TV programme 'Peep Show'


----------



## bladeplayer (May 27, 2014)

Rooter said:



			i like IT stuff and i can't speell.
		
Click to expand...

Phew i saw your name as last poster and feared the answer ha ha 

I suppose imconstantlywinningcompetitions  was a bit long ha ha


----------



## GB72 (May 27, 2014)

My initials are GB and I was born in 72


----------



## bladeplayer (May 27, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Name change needed! 'AP2Player' doesn't have quite the same ring to it though
		
Click to expand...

should be AP player with a CR in front of it ha  .. alot more suitable ha


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 27, 2014)

I live near the river Doon which is Doon frae Troon.


----------



## Grogger (May 27, 2014)

Had the nickname Grogger since basic training when I joined the navy. It's stuck with me ever since so just use it on here as well


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 27, 2014)

When I joined my Club someone asked what the rather long scar was on my arm. I explained that I had (and still have 35 years later) a metal plate holding it together.

"Bloody hell" said one of the group "it's Metal Mickie!".


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 27, 2014)

Just my nickname...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 27, 2014)

umm ...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2014)

I used to do a bit of online gaming, namely Quake Clans, where you dont shoot someone, you Frag them, so I was PhilTheFragger.

And I still am 

Better than "Dead Eye Dick"


----------



## One Planer (May 27, 2014)

Mine took a lot of time to come up with


----------



## Rooter (May 27, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Mine took a lot of time to come up with 

Click to expand...

I bet it did Brian! some imagination you have!


----------



## One Planer (May 27, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I bet it did Brian! some imagination you have!
		
Click to expand...

That'll confuse a few!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 27, 2014)

Rooter said:



			I bet it did Brian! some imagination you have!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (May 27, 2014)

Gareth said:



			That'll confuse a few!
		
Click to expand...

You bet it will Paul .. where on earth did he get Brian from ? some people eh


----------



## Rumpokid (May 27, 2014)

I live in Stodge City.
Keep the riff raff out of town,
And drink lots of little glasses of Bourbon, thrown down a long wooden bar in a saloon...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 27, 2014)

Got fed up not having a sweater to match trousers / shirt to match sweater etc. etc. Now black head to toe, including Australian bushman's hat (see avatar)


----------



## Duckster (May 27, 2014)

Usually use GFADuck (line from the film ThunderBolt & Lightfoot, "Go f..k a duck").  But for some forums which have active mods I tend to just change it over to Duckster.


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2014)

I'm a Simon. 
At school my mates shortened it to Si, (pronounced sigh), but I hated it.
They then changed it to Sim, (pronounced Sime), but I hated it.
They then changed it to Slime and I wasn't too fond of that either.
They never changed it!
I'm forever Slime.


*Slime*.


----------



## PieMan (May 27, 2014)

I like Pies.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I like Pies.
		
Click to expand...

Its true


----------



## gripitripit (May 27, 2014)

Pretty self explanatory... And it Def my style of the shot with the big dog..


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (May 27, 2014)

I have always been fond of medieval times, always referred to as a knight of the road and I used to scoop it a lot.


----------



## Agent Pies (May 27, 2014)

How do I change mine? Do I have to ask a mod?


----------



## PIng (May 27, 2014)

My name is P Ingram and I was nicknamed Ping at school. Nothing to do with the golf company.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 27, 2014)

I have an educational, professional and football-supporting connection with trees, and I've always liked outdoor pursuits - so it came to me reasonably easy to choose a name. And when out on the course, in the back of the woods is where you'll generally find me looking for my ball.


----------



## Imurg (May 27, 2014)

A load of Monkeys broke into the house while I was signing up, overpowered me and just tapped something into the system......


----------



## backwoodsman (May 27, 2014)

Imurg said:



			A load of Monkeys broke into the house while I was signing up, overpowered me and just tapped something into the system......
		
Click to expand...

So, they put slightly less effort into it than when they did the Shakespear stuff then ?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 27, 2014)

After my first driver, Callaway Great Big Bertha Hawkeye and my initials. It would have just been Hawkeye but someone had already registered that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I like Pies.
		
Click to expand...

The waist doesn't lie


----------



## London mike 61 (May 27, 2014)

I live in the London area and my name is mike and the 61 is the house number where I live.


----------



## richart (May 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			After my first driver, Callaway Great Big Bertha Hawkeye and my initials. It would have just been Hawkeye but someone had already registered that.
		
Click to expand...

 I thought you were named after the character in MASH, with MS standing for Medical Surgeon.

Can't remember how I got mine, but I am sure it is very clever.


----------



## richart (May 27, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I like lots of Pies.
		
Click to expand...

Think you were being a bit modest their Paul.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 27, 2014)

An Oxford Comma is an obscure grammatical thing to do with putting a comma at the end of a list, it just appealed to me at the time because I'm from (near) Oxford, I'm an Oxford United fan, and I'm a bit of a grammar pedant at times. For a few years I used it wherever I had to register a username. Got to say, I've gone off it a bit since I discovered the Vampire Weekend song of the same name! Too late now though. And of course, that which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet, etc, etc


----------



## Coatsy79 (May 28, 2014)

Nickname and birth year simples lol


----------



## la_lucha (May 28, 2014)

Mines to do with Coventry City fans putting up a fight against the owners taking them to Northampton. La Lucha is fight in Spanish.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 28, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			I have an educational, professional and football-supporting connection with trees, and I've always liked outdoor pursuits - so it came to me reasonably easy to choose a name. And when out on the course, in the back of the woods is where you'll generally find me looking for my ball.
		
Click to expand...





Nothing to do with Deliverance then!................"Yeehaa, squeal like a pig, boy"




My online name comes from Phoenix Nights


----------



## Jack_bfc (May 28, 2014)

Mine is a hangover from football forums..

I picked Jack as it was my Granddads name, and he was the reason I started watching Blackpool FC. 

I used the name on a couple of other forums so when logging on here is was easy to remember.


----------



## adiemel (May 28, 2014)

Mine come from a shortening of my first name which is Adrian where ever I have worked there has been other adrians so to save confusion I have always been called adie. surname is Mellish so took the first part and combined them


----------



## Grumps (May 28, 2014)

Grumps because when my grandson started talking my son tried to get him to call me grumpy grandad but it came out grumps so stuck with that


----------



## Wayman (May 28, 2014)

Mine is my surname


----------



## North Mimms (May 28, 2014)

I got stuck in a traffic jam on the northern section of M25 the day I joined the forum.
After staring at a signpost for South Mimms services, I wondered why I had never heard of North Mimms


----------



## Coatsy79 (May 28, 2014)

Grumps said:



			Grumps because when my grandson started talking my son tried to get him to call me grumpy grandad but it came out grumps so stuck with that
		
Click to expand...

Lol my son calls his grandad Grumps he loves it


----------



## LIG (May 28, 2014)

*lig=

L.  I.   G.* 
i---n--o
t---j---l
t---u--f
l---n--e
e------r



Edit: blast that formatting!:angry:


----------



## car.crash (May 28, 2014)

I used to crash a lot.


----------



## Andy808 (May 28, 2014)

Pretty simple as it's my name and the first three numbers from a number I was "issued" in my youth that I will never forget.


----------



## Andy808 (May 28, 2014)

car.crash said:



			I used to crash a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds Like a mate of mine whos nickname was tarmac for several years following a spate of bike accidents, all at low speed and none giving life threatening injuries.


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2014)

Because it sounded like a cool mix of 80's TV shows..

Blue Thunder
Airwolf

Bluewolf.........Tragic really, but it's stuck and I like how utterly uncool it is....


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 29, 2014)

Because I am rubbish at golf and 'Ain't Nobody' is my favourite song ever.



P.S  Only one of the above statements is true.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 29, 2014)

richart said:



			I thought you were named after the character in MASH, with MS standing for Medical Surgeon.

Can't remember how I got mine, but I am sure it is very clever.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to disappoint


----------



## Crazyface (May 29, 2014)

After trying for about 1/2 hour at work trying to get a name that e bay would accept and hammering the keyboard to bits in anger with my face screwed up in rage and fury I hammered in crazyface.........and in it went. 

PS I worked in a huge stores and was not near anyone who mattered when the mist came down.


----------



## shivas irons (May 29, 2014)

Shivas Irons is a charactor from the great Golf In The Kingdom novel by Michael Murphy, simple as that


----------



## fundy (May 29, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I got stuck in a traffic jam on the northern section of M25 the day I joined the forum.
After staring at a signpost for South Mimms services, I wondered why I had never heard of North Mimms
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful little place in the middle of nowhere, used to play cricket on your typical quaint little ground there in the past


----------



## Pipetwister (May 29, 2014)

I used to install pipework for a living. The other trades used to call me pipetwister cos of what I did. Bend pipes and fit them


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 29, 2014)

Obviously stolen from the NFL but I live by a green embankment, overlooking the bay and I'm not a scratch golfer.


----------



## Garush34 (May 29, 2014)

Nickname from when I played basketball and my lucky number.


----------



## bignev (May 29, 2014)

nickname picked up in the Army.
its not because im big though im getting bigger round the waist
but because Im loud .


----------



## Piece (May 30, 2014)

Shortened version of 'Cackpiece', derived from 'piece of Cack'. Term used on a West Country cricket tour for several poor shots


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 30, 2014)

I wanted Putt4dough on another forum I used to be on but it was already taken so went for this name instead and just carried it over. Quite surprised it was available on here with it being such a common golfing term and millions of members already signed up.


----------



## ScratchSRL (May 30, 2014)

i want to get back to scratch and my initials are srl!


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2014)

One of my many nicknames, kinda came about when I started a new job in the late 90's. I was slightly berserk back then... just a bit less now :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (May 30, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			After my first driver, Callaway Great Big Bertha Hawkeye and my initials. It would have just been Hawkeye but someone had already registered that.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			I thought you were named after the character in MASH, with MS standing for Medical Surgeon.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. I imagined Hawkeye to be some mad Doctor type character...


----------



## Twin Lakes (May 30, 2014)

Twin Lakes is in the address for our Club and I've done loads of fishing in the past.......


----------



## palindromicbob (May 30, 2014)

Bob is my nickname and is a palindrome therefore Palindromic Bob. Simple


----------



## vkurup (May 31, 2014)

I must say I am loving this thread...  Turning out to be a fascinating subject..


----------



## North Mimms (May 31, 2014)

fundy said:



			Beautiful little place in the middle of nowhere, used to play cricket on your typical quaint little ground there in the past 

Click to expand...

Ah.. so north mimms does exist!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 6, 2014)

Is it possible to change your username? I was a Hacker that played at Wishaw, I'm now a Hacker that plays at Lanark 

My username on others forums and Twitter is Lanark_Golfer and wouldn't mind changing here to that for consistency


----------



## Ethan (Dec 6, 2014)

Name of my eldest child, who was crawling around my feet when I joined the forum.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 6, 2014)

I live near Loch Doon which is Doon [South/below] frae [from] Troon.

Also a bit of homage to one of Scotland's greatest rugby players.........Broon frae Troon


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 6, 2014)

Because I am


----------



## nta73 (Dec 6, 2014)

my initials and year of birth, simples:thup:


----------



## Junior (Dec 6, 2014)

Nickname growing up and I got it through cricket . . . I'm the youngest twin and at the time Mark and Steve Waugh were playing for oz...Mark being the youngest brother got the nickname junior and so did I.  It's stuck for over 20 years!!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Dec 6, 2014)

My name plus initial of surname,

I have never been very original with user IDs although my Twitter name is boringwhore


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 6, 2014)

First name, and born on 25th of Jan. Just something I've always used!


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 6, 2014)

my name is Rob, I like golf, and I'm the future world number 1.........


----------



## TeeItHigh (Dec 6, 2014)

It was the only golf term related phrase I could come up with that wasn't taken.
Maybe I should change it to plus one!!&#128542;


----------



## nta73 (Dec 6, 2014)

rob_golf1 said:



			my name is Rob, I like golf, and I'm the future world number 1.........
		
Click to expand...

sounds fair enough to me mate:thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 6, 2014)

Science Boy- The name of a comic book character refereed to on F.R.I.E.N.D.S. by Ross Geller (Friends Section)

I use it on this forum only as the name Nine_Iron sounded so dull for a golf forum. I prefer being called "SB" at meets!

When I first started internetting I made golf courses for the Tiger Woods series, I wish I had thought of ScienceBoy then but I chose Nine_Iron, which has stuck ever since outside of this forum.

So for the whole of the rest of the internet I am Nine_Iron, sometimes "NineEyeRon" where Nine_Iron is taken, which came from the phonetics of my handle in Ventrilo.

Niner Out (I mean SB Out)

I wish I could unify everything to ScienceBoy now, I like it far better than Nine_Iron but it would take a lot of work. It is something I have considered though!


----------



## rob_golf1 (Dec 6, 2014)

nta73 said:



			sounds fair enough to me mate:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad you share my feeling


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2014)

Anonymity required, I like Game of Thrones, Tyrion is my favourite character. For those who also like GoT it may make them smile.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 6, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			Science Boy- The name of a comic book character refereed to on F.R.I.E.N.D.S. by Ross Geller (Friends Section)

I use it on this forum only as the name Nine_Iron sounded so dull for a golf forum. I prefer being called "SB" at meets!

When I first started internetting I made golf courses for the Tiger Woods series, I wish I had thought of ScienceBoy then but I chose Nine_Iron, which has stuck ever since outside of this forum.

So for the whole of the rest of the internet I am Nine_Iron, sometimes "NineEyeRon" where Nine_Iron is taken, which came from the phonetics of my handle in Ventrilo.

Niner Out (I mean SB Out)

I wish I could unify everything to ScienceBoy now, I like it far better than Nine_Iron but it would take a lot of work. It is something I have considered though!
		
Click to expand...

Simple enough
:mmm:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nickname and year my football team formed, Heart of Midlothian.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 6, 2014)

My virtues could fill a whole city.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 6, 2014)

One of my favourite comic strips was Billy's Boots in Tiger.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine is fairly similar to my surname and a nickname used by friends.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 6, 2014)

I prefer to play my golf early mornings by choice.
My monicker is taken from a book,"The Dewsweepers" about a group of American golfers who meet up through the year and play all over the country.
Worth a read.
Dewsweeper


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 6, 2014)

My speciality shot


----------



## Ads749r (Dec 6, 2014)

My names Adam and I used to own a ducati 749R. Simples. Now I have an r6.


----------



## Ads749r (Dec 6, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Anonymity required, I like Game of Thrones, Tyrion is my favourite character. For those who also like GoT it may make them smile.
		
Click to expand...

It made me smile first time I seen it. Tyrion is such an awesome character. Such a good plotter and game of thrones is brilliant. Can wait for it to start again.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 6, 2014)

Because I can't putt for dough


----------



## LIG (Dec 6, 2014)

*L*ittle
*I*njun
*G*olfer


----------



## Steve Coll (Dec 6, 2014)

my fist name and the first 4 letters of my surname , nice and simple


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 7, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Simple enough
:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Did I forget to mention I used to work as a Scientist?


----------



## hombre_paulo (Dec 7, 2014)

Because i'm a mexican, apparently


----------



## vkurup (Dec 7, 2014)

Steve Coll said:



			my *fist *name and the first 4 letters of my surname , nice and simple 

Click to expand...

would that be the left or the right fist??  any other body parts have names??


----------



## drewster (Dec 8, 2014)

Drewster is just a "pet name" for me the Mrs gives me !!!  Real name's Andrew but i'd rather use Drewster than some of the other names she calls me !!!


----------



## Break90 (Dec 8, 2014)

I joined the forum last year when I got back to playing regular golf. Had played about a dozen rounds scoring between 90 and 100 in a row, so breaking 90 was my first aim. 

Had a couple of sub-80 scores in the last month so it's a bit redundant now, but I'm gonna stick with it as a reminder of my humble beginnings......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			It made me smile first time I seen it. Tyrion is such an awesome character. Such a good plotter and game of thrones is brilliant. Can wait for it to start again.
		
Click to expand...

Pleased it worked. In a moment of mutual love in, your Harry Enfield Scouser Avatar also makes me smile each time. Harry Enfield was great in the early days.

They are filming GoT at the moment and I believe it is due on tv in the spring. Can't wait but don't want to ruin the tension by reading the books.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 8, 2014)

Was playing in the pouring rain as a kid and aided by a soaking wet glove, managed to lose a 5 wood as I swung. Ball zipped off closely followed by a 5 wood doing a pretty accurate helicopter impression. Lots of laughter and a nickname that stuck... Thankfully no one was hurt in the making of that shot


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 8, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are filming GoT at the moment and I believe it is due on tv in the spring. Can't wait but don't want to ruin the tension by reading the books.
		
Click to expand...

I've read them all...... Do you want to know what happens?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2014)

My first name and middle name/surname initials...pretty dull really!


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 8, 2014)

It's a contraction of Jim's Asteroids (I make video games for a living and my name is Jim) it's been one of my online handles since about 1994-ish.

And yes, I have a sister but she's not called Em.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've read them all...... Do you want to know what happens? 

Click to expand...

It takes a lot of will power both not to read the books and also not search the web for spoilers. The tv show is genuinely shocking, surprising and excellent and that is rare. I know the tv show is all of those things because the books are but the shear surprise of certain happenings are staggering at times. I don't want those surprises to be ruined because I know what is going to happen next.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 8, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It takes a lot of will power both not to read the books and also not search the web for spoilers. The tv show is genuinely shocking, surprising and excellent and that is rare. I know the tv show is all of those things because the books are but the shear surprise of certain happenings are staggering at times. I don't want those surprises to be ruined because I know what is going to happen next.
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching the DVDs with my OH. She's similarly avoiding spoilers, I am banned from discussing it. I was amazed/impressed by how shocked she was at the end of season 3 - she had no idea what was coming, which I would have thought very hard to avoid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2014)

FD - Still not got over the Prince Oberyn story from season 4. Really did not see that coming. That was the most shocking tv moment I have ever seen. No spoilers for those still to watch but blimey...... I did see season 3 ending coming but it was still powerful. That George RR Martin is a bit of a lad, never likes you to feel comfortable.


----------



## lobthewedge (Dec 8, 2014)

A few hours previous to joining the forum I had a club throwing incident on the course.  Fell out with my sand wedge, tomahawked the bugger into a set of fir trees never to be seen again.


----------



## nta73 (Dec 8, 2014)

lobthewedge said:



			A few hours previous to joining the forum I had a club throwing incident on the course.  Fell out with my sand wedge, tomahawked the bugger into a set of fir trees never to be seen again.
		
Click to expand...

i am with you mate, nothing worse than when your clubs dont behave themselves out on the course!


----------

